# ITV versus the MOT - the differences



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Has anyone started an ITV Test thread before ?*

Well this thread is obviously for British Expats who have yet to put their Spanish plate
LH or former British RH drive car ( on Spanish plates ) through the Spanish
ITV, certificate of road worthiness test.

The Spanish ITV is very much a driver participation event whereas the British
MOT is very much an after thought along the lines of - Oh my cars due for
an MOT in a couple of weeks time, so I'll call my garage to fit it in alongside my
12,000 mile service.
Yes most garages in the UK, also boast an MOT Test station & can fit in the
annual MOT alongside the annual car service or any other maintenance work.
Any shortfall's in the MOT are usually obligingly remedied by the garage after
notifying the driver of the fault and the cost to put it right - then and there.
As many UK garages have an MOT station on site or just next door whereas
here in Spain you have to attend a dedicated ITV Test centre.

*Known MOT passes that will be an ITV failure in Spain*

The most obvious one is if your car headlights are shining the wrong way
and there's the less obvious ones. Like not all four wheels having the
same Brand and tyre tread pattern. The ITV is looking for either all four
tyres with the same brand and tyre pattern or at least the 2 at the front being
one brand & pattern & the two at the back being one brand and tyre pattern.

British car owners in the UK who find that the tread on one tyre is falling
below the legal limit, are usually offered two choices, namely replace it
with the matching tyre brand & pattern or go for the cheap option.
Which could be any brand from any country eg Ukraine - that's less than
the full price of the branded tyre but meets the legal and MOT requirements
concerning tyre tread depth.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

When I took my 5 year old Spanish Megane in for its ITV last january the guy said to go to the waiting room and he would call me when it was ready. Just 7 minutes later he came and said that it was ready. A very lucrative way to earn nearly 50 euros.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

One of us drives the car, the tester shouts instructions in German, why German? you ask, well everybody knows that here on the island of El Hierro, all foreigners are German…………

Yet to fail one though……….


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Trubrit said:


> When I took my 5 year old Spanish Megane in for its ITV last january the guy said to go to the waiting room and he would call me when it was ready. Just 7 minutes later he came and said that it was ready. A very lucrative way to earn nearly 50 euros.


That is not normal.

The normal and proper way is 
1. you book in and wait to be called.
2. when called you go into the lane you are directed to, meet the tester who will first check the emissions, including what comes out of the crankcase, if that passes, you can go onto the next part. If you fail the emissions test, that's it. They won't check any more, they aren't going to have your engine running and spewing out more that the permitted pollutants in the ITV shed.
3. then they check lights.
4. then it is on to the rolling road and dynamometer brake tests.
5. then the 'bend and break' tests where the machine tries to twist and bend the vehicle while they watch from underneath to see how well the suspension performs.
6. at various points, they check your horn, tyres, seatbelts, wipers/washers, engine for oil leaks and all the lesser ancillary things.

The tester will then send you to park up opposite the exit from the ITV shed. If you have passed, you will get the sticker to put on your windscreen. I prefer the ITV, you are there with the car and see what is being done, there is no incentive to fail you to get the business from carrying out the repair.

I think that is what it is all about but if I missed anything, I'm sure one of my eagle-eyed colleagues will point it out.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

The best thing about the ITV is that there is no conflict of interest. With the MOT the garage carrying out the MOT has an interest in failing the car so it can carry out the repair work. Whereas ITV centres only have one line of business - carrying out the ITV.


----------



## bigdrunk (Aug 12, 2014)

How does this apply to motorbikes, I'm bringing mine over in August and it's just passed the MOT last month here.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

bigdrunk said:


> How does this apply to motorbikes, I'm bringing mine over in August and it's just passed the MOT last month here.


If you are planning on keeping it here, it will have to go through various hoops including an ITV inspection.


----------



## bigdrunk (Aug 12, 2014)

I'd like to keep it there, it's an old bike though so hopefully it can pass the inspection.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> That is not normal.


If you time it, it takes little more than 7 minutes for the ITV test from start to finish. It is a production line after all.

The MOT is a much more thorough test and checks a lot more than is done on the ITV. I believe many cars which pass the ITV would fail the MOT.

One thing nobody has mentioned is that the ITV is as much about compliance with the original spec of the car - well at least that is what they would have you believe. Some aspects are farcical though. A small visible modification (even if it has no bearing on the safety or performance) will cause a car to fail whereas someone who has fitted an invisible chip boosing power by 35% will not be detected and sail through :noidea:.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> That is not normal.
> 
> The normal and proper way is
> 1. you book in and wait to be called.
> ...


I think there must be regional variations. I have probably done over 20 ITVs at two different test stations and at all of them the emission test came last. 

I have done one MOT recently in the UK. I booked it in online at 9 o'clock on Sunday night for 7.3O the next morning - I could have done it any of a dozen or so places in this town. They cost £29.99. I needed a new tyre and, although the MOT was at a Halfords which did tyres, they suggested that I go around to the Kwikfit place to get it fixed as they were too busy - no question of dodgy dealing. Also, although I went and had breakfast while it was being done, I could just as easily have stayed and watched - they encourage it.

One difference is the interval required - every year after the third in the UK (I think) and every two years after the fourth and every year after the tenth in Spain. One of my vehicles was a van which needed an ITV every 6 months hence the number of times I've done it.

I think they do purges every so often in the ITV where they test one aspect more rigorously. For instance twice (only) they checked my engine oil and another twice they checked that the battery was secured properly.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

In Xativa its emissions first.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> That is not normal.
> 
> The normal and proper way is
> 1. you book in and wait to be called.
> ...


I was going to say the same thing. I don't know about what they do exactly or in what order, but when either of us has taken a car to the ITV we have to drive it through, not the ITV worker.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

So if you fail what is the score re coming back to re test after getting the required work done?
Do they give you a date and time to return and do you have to pay again?


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

I believe you book a new appointment time in the same way as the original one. They will then only check the item which failed. You do not pay anything if you do it within the set time - 2 weeks I believe?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> I think there must be regional variations. I have probably done over 20 ITVs at two different test stations and at all of them the emission test came last.
> 
> I have done one MOT recently in the UK. I booked it in online at 9 o'clock on Sunday night for 7.3O the next morning - I could have done it any of a dozen or so places in this town. They cost £29.99. I needed a new tyre and, although the MOT was at a Halfords which did tyres, they suggested that I go around to the Kwikfit place to get it fixed as they were too busy - no question of dodgy dealing. Also, although I went and had breakfast while it was being done, I could just as easily have stayed and watched - they encourage it.
> 
> ...


It is a legal requirement that you are able to watch your car receiving its MOT test.
If the vehicle fails, you are presented with a failure sheet which states precisely why it failed to satisfy the test requirements.
You don't have to have the necessary work done at the garage where the test was carried out so it's nonsense to suggest that testing stations have an 'interest' in failing a vehicle.
MOT tests are carried out in accordance with strict standards. Testing stations can be inspected at any time by MOT Inspectors who book in cars anonymously to check that tests are being carried out properly.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

el romeral said:


> I believe you book a new appointment time in the same way as the original one. They will then only check the item which failed. You do not pay anything if you do it within the set time - 2 weeks I believe?


Ok thanks.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Another question.
I bought mine second hand last year and i only have the sticker on the windscreen to indicate the month.
Does that date indicate that the next test has to be done before or after that month?


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Mine is during that month.

I would have thought that if you asked at any ITV station in your province, they would be able to tell you the due date. They stamp it on your green sheet.

If you book a date before your runs out, the new ITV runs from that date and not the expiry date.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Ah ok.
Asking may be a problem.
May run the details through the website to check.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

el pescador said:


> Another question.
> I bought mine second hand last year and i only have the sticker on the windscreen to indicate the month.
> Does that date indicate that the next test has to be done before or after that month?


Before the end of that month but, in fact, by the date in your docs. You should get a reminder sent to the registered address of the owner, at least that is what happens here, in Jaén province.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

el pescador said:


> Ah ok.
> Asking may be a problem.
> May run the details through the website to check.


When you bought the car, you should have received the document. There will be a one sticker for each ITV - without this I would be concerned that it may not have an ITV (anyone can get a sticker for the window).

This document is a legal requirement and proof that this vehicle has an ITV - if you don't have it, then you need to get one sharpish.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

el pescador said:


> Another question.
> I bought mine second hand last year and i only have the sticker on the windscreen to indicate the month.
> Does that date indicate that the next test has to be done before or after that month?


The exact date is stamped on the Tarjeta de Inspección Técnica. They stamp it each time you pass the ITV.


----------



## LuGo (Aug 31, 2015)

I noticed that most second hand cars sold by garages have really really atrociously high mileage! Is that usual in Spain? They also seem really, really expensive compared to similar spec cars here in the UK? I imagine most of you import and reregister your UK bought car for that very reason? 

This sort of thread, with useful info is precisely why we joined this forum! Thanks for sharing! 

Lu


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

LuGo said:


> I noticed that most second hand cars sold by garages have really really atrociously high mileage! Is that usual in Spain? They also seem really, really expensive compared to similar spec cars here in the UK? I imagine most of you import and reregister your UK bought car for that very reason?


Higher kilometrage (don't read the higher numbers as miles - 100,000 km is only 62,000 miles) is in part due to the places being farther apart, however (unless one is somewhere like the CdS or Cataluña) there is much less traffic. Where we used to live in UK, it was like driving along in a 60 mph traffic jam, here, we can drive to Granada (70km) in the "rush hour" and maybe encounter only about 40-50 vehicles until we get into Granada itself. There are also a large quantity of diesel vehicles (it's cheaper here) and, around here, far fewer tear-*rses.

As for importing and re-registering - the cost means that unless it is a particularly cherished vehicle, it isn't worth it. Spanish cars tend to last longer anyway perhaps because there is less salt on the roads in winter. Take a good look around and see how many older vehicles are still quite happily running around (the registration plates changed in September 2000 from 1 or 2 letters followed by four digits followed by one or two letter to the national registrations of four digits followed by three letters - the only exceptions are police and state vehicles.) Any slight scrapes you see on the sides of vehicles are not down to bad driving particularly but more down to the narrowness of some roads and corners in towns


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi LuGo , welcome to the forum.

There is a veritable wealth of info on the pros and cons of buying a car here or bringing one with you. Have a look at the forums stickies/FAQ's and previous threads. 

Overtaking with a RHD car is more difficult even with a passenger. car park barriers are a pain on your own too. I find the lack of service history a real minus here. You will get sellers saying yes regularly serviced but they have no paperwork. That saves the owner and the garage in tedious VAT (IVA) considerations and maybe tax too. I had a service today and a wheel bearing adjusted. 90 euros cheap enough and quality work but no receipted paperwork. I make a note in my book back home.

Stellar mileages are the norm as Baldilocks says it is a bigger country. Which is better ? Low mileage in traffic jams or gentle driving on open roads? I have a sneaking suspicion that a lot of maintenance like regular oil changes will have gone out of the window during the last 6 or more years as Spaniards tightened their belts. No proof of course.

As for lack of ITV paperwork, I believe it is only a 100 euro fine if you "haven't" an ITV. no points on your licence. No wonder people don't bother.


----------



## LuGo (Aug 31, 2015)

Higher kilometrage (don't read the higher numbers as miles - 100,000 km is only 62,000 miles) is in part due to the places being farther apart, however (unless one is somewhere like the CdS or Cataluña) there is much less traffic. Where we used to live in UK, it was like driving along in a 60 mph traffic jam, here, we can drive to Granada (70km) in the "rush hour" and maybe encounter only about 40-50 vehicles until we get into Granada itself. There are also a large quantity of diesel vehicles (it's cheaper here) and, around here, far fewer tear-*rses.

@Baldilocks: Hi Baldi, thank you! My mistake Re 'mileage' ! Yes! I hear what you're saying! 


@OliveFarmer, thank you for the welcome! 

Stellar mileages are the norm as Baldilocks says it is a bigger country. Which is better ? Low mileage in traffic jams or gentle driving on open roads? I have a sneaking suspicion that a lot of maintenance like regular oil changes will have gone out of the window during the last 6 or more years as Spaniards tightened their belts. No proof of course.

Yes, you certainly have a made some good points there, thank you 

Lu


----------



## madinmex (Aug 7, 2011)

A word of warning re the correct specs for the car on the ITV. They stick rigidly to the specs when registered. I bought a 2nd hand Peugeot estate. Apart from the many things that went wrong (a different story) when I went for the ITV it failed. Apparently it had been an ex police vehicle and they fitted an extra seat in the rear. All the paperwork was stamped and official. The ITV failed the car because of the original specs despite the official paperwork from the police. The car was removed to a Peugeot garage. It took almost 4 months for the new paperwork to arrive from Madrid. It has no bearing on the OP post but the dealer received a prison sentence for a multitude of offences Be warned on the original specs when going for an ITV.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

madinmex said:


> A word of warning re the correct specs for the car on the ITV. They stick rigidly to the specs when registered. I bought a 2nd hand Peugeot estate. Apart from the many things that went wrong (a different story) when I went for the ITV it failed. Apparently it had been an ex police vehicle and they fitted an extra seat in the rear. All the paperwork was stamped and official. The ITV failed the car because of the original specs despite the official paperwork from the police. The car was removed to a Peugeot garage. It took almost 4 months for the new paperwork to arrive from Madrid. It has no bearing on the OP post but the dealer received a prison sentence for a multitude of offences Be warned on the original specs when going for an ITV.


That is why I mentioned earlier in the thread about the test being more about homologation or complying with the original specification. 
It is a farse though. If you can show the "right papers" you can get away with just about anything.

I slightly modified a car using standard parts from the maker itself (GM) and fitted them to my Spanish car. These parts were from a particular GSI variant sold in the UK but not in Spain. The jobsworths at the ITV station failed it as it was 20mm lower, the bumper trim was different and the exhaust slightly different. I just return it to standard evey year now, although the suspension has not been spotted the last 3 or 4 visits. It is all very subjective.

The biggest joke is all the diesel cars with invisible modifications in the form of performance enhancing chips. These can boost power by 30-40% and are not seen by the testers so the cars pass with way more power than they were ever designed for. Where is the safety in that ? Sounds a lot more dangerous than having a slightly different bit of bumper trim lol.


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Very interesting thread, thanks to all for sharing their experiences. The original specification rules sound like a typical 'good idea' law that has been excessively embraced by those that wield the power of enforcement! Will I likely need to remove my mobile phone holder and eBay reversing camera??


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

LuGo said:


> Higher kilometrage (don't read the higher numbers as miles - 100,000 km is only 62,000 miles) is in part due to the places being farther apart, however (unless one is somewhere like the CdS or Cataluña) there is much less traffic. Where we used to live in UK, it was like driving along in a 60 mph traffic jam, here, we can drive to Granada (70km) in the "rush hour" and maybe encounter only about 40-50 vehicles until we get into Granada itself. There are also a large quantity of diesel vehicles (it's cheaper here) and, around here, far fewer tear-*rses.
> 
> @Baldilocks: Hi Baldi, thank you! My mistake Re 'mileage' ! Yes! I hear what you're saying!
> 
> ...



*So how would you arrive at a fair residual value or trade in value for a car in Spain ?*

All very good points - which begs the question - how do you judge the residual
value or trade in value of a car in Spain. Bearing in mind that car depreciation would
obviously be slower ( allowing for higher kilometers - or mileages ) than a typical
car in the UK. Where the benchmark tends to be, that if the car has done, on
average less than 12,000 miles a year, its a low mileage car, etc.

Perhaps there's a Spanish used car valuation website - out there. As it would
certainly be useful in ensuring you get a fair price for your used car, whenever
you come to sell it or trade it in.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> *So how would you arrive at a fair residual value or trade in value for a car in Spain ?*
> 
> All very good points - which begs the question - how do you judge the residual
> value or trade in value of a car in Spain. Bearing in mind that car depreciation would
> ...


What you get for your "low mileage, one careful lady driver, etc." Rolls Royce in px for a latest model Fiat 500, will, as always, depend on how much the dealer wants your roller in px for his little bug and how easy it is to shift the roller or the bug, and the x-factor.

When we were looking to change our Berlingo for something a few years younger we were offered a better deal by the Citroen Dealer for a Peugeot Partner with less than half the kms (of the Berlingo) than we were offered by an independent dealer (from whom we had bought the Berlingo previously) for a Xantia Picasso.

By going back to the Citroen dealer for maintenance we always get a good deal and good service. We have since recommended others to go there for servicing and they have been well-pleased with what they get.


----------



## madinmex (Aug 7, 2011)

*"Will I likely need to remove my mobile phone holder and eBay reversing camera?? "*

You may joke my friend :confused2:


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

madinmex said:


> *"Will I likely need to remove my mobile phone holder and eBay reversing camera?? "*
> 
> You may joke my friend :confused2:


Indeed. 

As you can maybe tell, I have had a fair few run ins with ITV people:boxing::boxing:.

A few years ago they told me to remove the blueish white LED's from my door pocket lights and also the aluminium and rubber pedal covers - even though the latter were made by the official GM tuning division.


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Guess I'll be getting the mini-screwdriver out then.... Seems even absurd given the new headlights and foglights required to meet LHD requirements obviously won't be original spec on an RHD car.

I have a choice of doing this near Malaga or in Valladolid, any idea which region might be a bit more relaxed on the whole thing?

Also, obviously I have a valid MOT from the country of origin, so if it fails the Spanish one I can still drive right? They can't take it off the road can they..?


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

I have the itv cert and arranged a date for the test online.
No problems although i had to cancel the first one as i failed to spot it was quiet a drive away lol.
Got one about 5 k up the road which is handy.

Now gotta ask a Spanish friend who speaks English to help us during the test.

My Spanish is a bit slow.

Did read on here that you had to have the same make of tyres so checked with the local garage and they said mine were fine as i had the same make as the front 2 and different make on the back 2.
As long as they are the same on the back and same on the front no problemas.
Different on left and right is a problem.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

_Si_ said:


> Guess I'll be getting the mini-screwdriver out then.... Seems even absurd given the new headlights and foglights required to meet LHD requirements obviously won't be original spec on an RHD car.
> 
> I have a choice of doing this near Malaga or in Valladolid, any idea which region might be a bit more relaxed on the whole thing?
> 
> Also, obviously I have a valid MOT from the country of origin, so if it fails the Spanish one I can still drive right? They can't take it off the road can they..?




If you are still on UK plates then the MOT is fine but a Spanish ITV is worthless! You'll have to change plates and get an ITV soon anyway.

If it's on Spanish plates, then the UK MOT is useless so you'll have to take a Spanish ITV anyway!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> *So how would you arrive at a fair residual value or trade in value for a car in Spain ?*
> 
> All very good points - which begs the question - how do you judge the residual
> value or trade in value of a car in Spain. Bearing in mind that car depreciation would
> ...


Look here for valuations ........... MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Motor de ocasion - En esta sección podrás encontrar Vehiculos de ocasión, Motos usadas, todo terreno, furgonetas, camiones,...
Here you will see what is being asked for vehicles, age/mileage/condition and a little study will soon give you an idea of what a vehicle is likely to sell for.
Same as the UK really as doing the same on Ebay will give you a real world price point.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

VFR said:


> Look here for valuations ........... MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Motor de ocasion - En esta sección podrás encontrar Vehiculos de ocasión, Motos usadas, todo terreno, furgonetas, camiones,...
> Here you will see what is being asked for vehicles, age/mileage/condition and a little study will soon give you an idea of what a vehicle is likely to sell for.
> Same as the UK really as doing the same on Ebay will give you a real world price point.


likewise with autoscout24


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> _Si_ said:
> 
> 
> > Also, obviously I have a valid MOT from the country of origin, so if it fails the Spanish one I can still drive right? They can't take it off the road can they..?
> ...


Sorry I wasn't clear, I am looking to import my car so that first itv will be for that. My current 'MOT' has nearly 20 months left (it's French!). I wanted to be sure that if the car failed the importation ITV before applying for Spanish plates, they wouldn't be able to impound it or anything and I could still drive with the French plates, MOT and insurance until I have resolved whatever the problems are.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

el pescador said:


> *I have the itv cert and arranged a date for the test online.*


Big tip for expats booking their ITV test date online - and that is remember to 
book it in - at your preferred ITV test station *at least 3 months before its due*.
Yes those ITV appointments go fast and you might end up with driving it
to an ITV test centre in the middle of nowhere - if you leave it too late to
book an ITV test appointment online, eg less than a couple of week before
its due.

Of course in such cases where you have left it too late. Don't despair, as your
next option is to get up at the crack of dawn eg 4am in the morning and
drive to the ITV test centre, just before it opens at 7am in the morning.
Where you and a number of other drivers ( in the same boat ) will ( after taking
down your details ) be asked for your mobile number and given a little piece
of printed paper with a number on it ( the number being your position in the
ITV queue )
Following which the ITV test centre will send you an SMS message when
your numbers about to come up in the queue - ready for you to get back
in time to submit your car for the ITV test.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Just to add my experience, I took my bike for it's ITV today.

It failed - 
Rear light too high 
Number plate too low
Rear reflector too small
Horn not working
Seat strap missing

It's passed the MOT in the past with the first three. Horn U/S - no argument. However, the last one is purely cosmetic, but as was pointed out to me by the tester, it did have one fitted when it left the factory!

What surprised me was that on the safety/roadworthiness side, brakes, lights, indicators and tyre sizes were checked, but not steering, wheel bearings, or the security of any of the fittings.

All repaired and put right now so try again in a couple of days.


----------

